# Jobs for Non-EU Citizens?



## rderamo

Dear Expat Community, 
I am currently a grad student in the States, getting my Masters in English as a second language and bilingual education. It has always been my dream to relocate to Europe to start a life there. Last year I spent the year in Germany (finishing my BA in German studies) and had hoped that one day I could call the country a second home. 

Yesterday I had a meeting with my M.A. adviser and told him of my plans of moving to Europe after completing my degree, in the hopes of teaching English at the university level. However, my adviser said that it is very difficult for non-EU citizens to secure jobs in Europe. He also made the comment that British English is much preferred, as opposed to American English, and that I would have better luck in East Asia or Arabia. 

Needless to say, I am upset by his remarks, so I thought I would turn to an expat community to seek advice. If anyone can shed some light on this topic, it would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous

The good news, I suppose, is that it's not impossible for US citizens to be granted work permits in Germany. But it needs to be in a field with high demand. If you were an engineer, app developer or game designer, no problem.

I know nothing about the market for English teaching, so can't really comment, except to say that an MA typically does not qualify you for working at the university level. I would do some serious research into what your prospects are.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The job situation here is pretty bleak for non-EU nationals at the moment - even in Germany. It's probably worse for those with little or no experience in their field. The key thing is that, as a non-EU national, you're at the back of the line for just about any job, after the local natives, the local EU nationals with EU rights to live and work in Germany and then the EU nationals that could (at least theoretically) be recruited from other countries within the EU.

I managed to find a job in Germany in order to move over here, but that was after I had something like 15 years of experience in the US (and had handled a couple of "international" projects for my US employers). It's not an impossible dream, but it is something of a long-term project. As far as teaching English is concerned, I'm not sure I agree that the British variety is necessarily preferred in Germany, however it would really help if you had a specialty like technical/scientific or business or medical or some such niche.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB

rderamo said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> I am currently a grad student in the States, getting my Masters in English as a second language and bilingual education. It has always been my dream to relocate to Europe to start a life there. Last year I spent the year in Germany (finishing my BA in German studies) and had hoped that one day I could call the country a second home.
> 
> Yesterday I had a meeting with my M.A. adviser and told him of my plans of moving to Europe after completing my degree, in the hopes of teaching English at the university level. However, my adviser said that it is very difficult for non-EU citizens to secure jobs in Europe. He also made the comment that British English is much preferred, as opposed to American English, and that I would have better luck in East Asia or Arabia.
> 
> Needless to say, I am upset by his remarks, so I thought I would turn to an expat community to seek advice. If anyone can shed some light on this topic, it would be very much appreciated. Thank you!



I have heard of Americans who have acquired freelancer residence permits for teaching English but that was not at University level.

The problem a university might face when trying to sponsor you, would be to convince the federal employment agency that none of the European English native speakers in the UK and Ireland (or Americans/Canadians already settled in Germany) would be qualified and willing to do the job. The resident labour market test would probably fail.

How about a PhD in Germany? (Or can you do another Master?)

After completing a degree at a German university you can apply for a post study work permit which eventually leads to settlement.


----------



## beppi

Unfortunately (for you), what your adviser (or should that be advisor?) said is entirely true.


----------



## klove

beppi said:


> Unfortunately (for you), what your adviser (or should that be advisor?) said is entirely true.


How hard would it be for a person with experience in IT industry ? I am having an A2 level German language knowledge and plan to move soon.


----------



## beppi

klove said:


> How hard would it be for a person with experience in IT industry ? I am having an A2 level German language knowledge and plan to move soon.


IT is easier - and with a JSV you are fine!


----------



## rderamo

Thank you, all, for your responses and advice. I will certainly do some more research into it, especially the option of doing a second Master or PhD in Germany. 
Best!


----------



## miaux

If I were you, I would take ALKBs advise quite seriously... 

While I was living in Berlin, I got to meet several US and Canadians that came here to teach englisch, and boy, its a tight and hard market ( I can only speak for Berlin). Schools (berlitz, etc)require you to pay for their own certificates so you can teach englisch at their schools. Freelancing its hard, but at least the visa is easier to get (it is somehow easier for US citizens, as I met some in the long waiting lines at the auslanbehorde, but in the end, they struggle to get money as teaching english freelance... )

Going back on my advise/ experience: Germans only trust German things, call it degrees, experience, language, etc. So I would totally advise to come here and do a German degree to compliment you first degree ( could be master in Adult Education, intercultural communication, etc).. and if your smart, while you are a student, make the best out of it ( parties can come later), check weekly for job boards for Professor assistance vacancies, or sign up for tandem partners, because in here, its all about german experience and networking... Go straight to the language department and volunteer yourself to work there ( if your economy allows you to do so)... teaching at unis is hard, you require a Phd and even with that, it is harder for germans, let alone non EU... 

And someone mentioned arabia... consider it specially if youre about the money...


----------

